# New year looking for new Ideas!



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

This year my plan is to focus on building my walls and making them to theam, instead of using blue/black tarps in my past years...I have already picked up 37 2/3 for free I also got 13 pices of panalling so I got a good start I was waiting to find a deal on ply. So for now I was searching for wall idea's and how too's online but was wondering if any body had any good pics/links of good wall set-ups..My theam is a old run down prison and was hoping to find some other haunts to see what they might have done any hep would be great.....:voorhees:


----------



## the_PROCRASTINATOR (Oct 14, 2006)

here is my wall
http://tmurphy.spiderside.com/halloween-videos/the-wall(dsl).wmv


----------



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

Great facade and I like the way u did your how too vid...I already have my facade it took some damage from a storm a week before halloween but it still worked out I was planing on using it again just want to touch it up and add some details...what i'm looking for is room designs and wall set-ups but heres a pic of my facade ...


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Those are some awesome looking walls you guys made.
I really like the music in that video.


----------



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

I've searched so many sites and its funny that more people don't show more pics of there room set-ups how they look with the lights on and even some how toos on ther room set-ups...


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

*new ideas?*

I rather like the look of your walls and think it would look great thru out ,
But if you are interested for your old prison look try doing the same type thing only no individual bricks..
make your bricks one long piece like a log ( log cabin look ) and then paint a dirty whitewash or greyish ( for weathered look ) and use that wood grain tool on them. 
dont forget the crappy cot( old tree branches tied in square and legs with a dirty sheet with holes maybe a tattered blanket , maybe a old plate silver colored or wood even with utensils a cup on floor sideways and show hole in bottom of it. haha dont forget the can in the corner for you know what ....your dowels for window. hook and chain on wall ,rats,maybe some straw on floor. ya gotta have some webbing too, maybe some in corner -naturally but also on some front bars. skelly prisoner with decomposed clothes. lock for door,keys hanging across they way.

Wall design ..saw a cool one at a haunted house i went to a few yrs ago:
they had like a greyish covering over skeletons ( bodies heads arms legs..whole and pieces)
that were protruding from the wall, like trying to get out.. i dont know what it was they used maybe a latex coating or could have been the joint compound.
you could prob make alot of this from foam cushion then it wil be lite weight also.
okay im rambling so later


----------



## mike (Dec 24, 2005)

nice walls


----------



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

still looking for ideas but haven't had any luck....All I'm really looking for is room ideas but with pics and to see what other people are doing for the size of there rooms and to see different set-ups...


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

well it all comes down to is what do you all have for walls, how much space you have for your haunt, if the rooms are going to be blocked off or are you going to have people walk through them... there are a lot of things that have to do with how you have things set up.
also, what props do you have, what theme are you aiming for, how scary do you want it to be, how many actors do you have, masks, costumes... all that has to do with how things are set up.
last year for my haunt i counted how many walls i had, i drew a map of my garage on a piece of graph paper, and then mapped out where i would put my walls (paying attention to how i would support them) then i planned on what rooms i was going to have.
hope this helps...
if not, sorry for wasting your time


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Northern Touch said:


> still looking for ideas but haven't had any luck....All I'm really looking for is room ideas but with pics and to see what other people are doing for the size of there rooms and to see different set-ups...


NT, what kind of theme are thinking of?


----------



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

I'm doing a old run down prison theam that house's zombies that have taken over if that helps lol.....


----------



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

well Jeff my theam is a old run down penitentiary that has been over taken by it's prisoners..but I have been working on this theam for the last 2 years and it was my first theam with walls and not just a walk through. I would like to get it to be a prison that house's all the great horror charactors with different sceans, thats y I'm looking for pics of what other people have done to set-up rooms I have tons of space I had a 9 room haunt this year and would like to get bigger...


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

well you could try making rooms that you might find in a prison... maybe a few cells with some actors... or maybe an electric chair room... not much comes to mind for a prison theme. 
what props do you all have?


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

check out the web site for eastern state penatantary it should stil be up they actually haunt a retired prison


----------

